# Problem Birth



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Problem
8-9 month old pygmy goat, don't know what she bred with
At 8:00 am went outside, Opal had one leg out, don't know how long she has been in labor, never heard her last night
Went in and pulled out other leg, as far as I can tell they are the front legs
The baby looks HUGE, legs are easily 8 inches long, pretty sure baby is dead, legs cool to touch(or is it just the cold air??No bad smell, tannish and cream mucus
Can't feel head, not having contractions now, has been 2 hours since I found her
Moved her in to the house, she doesn't appear to be in any distress
No local vet, one can come in 3 hours, closest large animal vet is 1 1/2 hours away
What should I do????
First goat birthed with any people births assist


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you find the head at all? Or is the baby coming breach? We just had the same thing yesterday. Hubby pulled the baby out, but it was gone. Do you have the vet on the way and he will be there in 3 hours? Can you make the 1 1/2 hour drive to the other vet? If you are not comfortable trying to pull this baby out, then make sure you have vet coming or are on your way to one. Sorry you are dealing with it...no fun at all.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You need to get the baby out for the doe's sake, lube up and go in and see if you can find the head and turn it around and then pull baby out. So sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Which way can you bend the kid's hooves? If they bend down then those are front legs, if they bend up then they are back legs! If the are back legs then disinfect and lube up and begin slowly dialating the doe starting with one finger. She could start pushing again and you will need to pull out & down to get the kid out at the same time she pushes.

If they are front legs then you need to disinfect, lube up, and try to go all the way in. You might have to push the kid part way back in to get in and find the head to pull it forward.

So sorry you are going through this! Are there any other experienced goat owners nearby that can come help you??


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Tried pulling baby out, can't get it out no matter how hard hubby pulls
Tried going in, unable to feel head, can't get hand all the way in


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Legs bend down, 95% they are front legs
Can't get all the way inside to feel the head I think I feel the breast bone
The two goat people I know are at work
I don't have $500.00 to take to UT large animal hospital
Going to call back to mobile vet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either you will need to get her to the vet for a C section or put her down. You can't leave her that way. She will die slowly from it. I'm so sorry.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you know any sheep people? They can help too. I would try calling the goat people you know....they might be able to leave work and come help???


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

You have someone around with smaller hands? Maybe that would help....I don't know I'm just throwing things out there......so sorry this is happening!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You might need to try and push the legs in a bit.... Very gently. The worse no head I have had has been when it was between the front legs and with you saying It feels like maybe the breast bone I would try and search for it down there. The only other thing it can be is head of to one side or another. Go slow and close your eyes and feel. Try to imagine what you are feeling. The last kid I had with the head between the legs I had to use a hay string and pull the head up. Your right he kid is probably dead..... And everyone is right getting it out is the only way to save mom. I am so sorry you are going threw this 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet that kid is way too big to come out the birth canal. You need a vet this time. We do understand that a C section may not be financially feasible so the kind thing to do would be to put her down.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's got a vet on the way.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Vet on the way, should be here within 30-45 minutes
Front feet out, head is turned to side, can't realign it, almost 100% it's dead
Opal doesn't appear to be suffering, poor girl must bust be so confused
She never let me get near her until today, will probably run like hell away from me after I have had my hands inside her 
Will keep you all informed


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh good!!! Yes the kid is probably dead  it's a good sing for mama that she seems to be doing good. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope everything goes well. Scary! Glad to hear that the vet is on his way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, you are having problems.

Get a kid puller or a thin soft rope , no rough edge or harsh rope and dip it in iodine water, make a noose, take it in with your hand, find the head, slip it over the head behind the ears, get it into proper position.
When a kids head is back, it is so hard getting them out, you can't that way, unless you get that head in the right position again. 

Call a 4h or FF teacher, they may know someone with knowledge.

Otherwise, I pray a vet can get there soon.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Make sure the vet gives some dexmethasone or banamine for pain/swelling, as well as oxytocin to help her flush the placenta and penicillin for infection. I had the same situation this year except the kid was dead before labor started. My doe is doing good now but was not in good shape for several days.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I am so sorry for you to go through this. I went through a very similar situation when I had alpacas. The baby was in correct position, but had passed away and mama couldn't get him out. We had two adults trying to pull him and it took what seemed like forever before we could get him. She was another that wouldn't let me near her previously, but gave me no fits during this whole ordeal. 

It was such a sad day as I had wanted a baby out of her more than my others and it takes nearly a year for alpacas to deliver after becoming pregnant. The good news is, with some pain medication and antibiotic, mama was fine and never seemed saddened by the whole thing. She was a first timer, so she may have just been too confused to know any better.

I hope your mama is ok too and the vet can make it as painless as possible for you both.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Any updates, prayers coming from here in Arkansas


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, the vet came out, baby dead, mother has too small of a pelvis. We had to have her put down The vet said that a C-section on a pygmy is not very successful plus I didn't have $500.00 plus for the surgery. I appreciate all the suggestions and prayers. It is sad that Opal had to be put down since she was less than a year old. I have two more pygmy doelings and a Nigerian dwarf I will have to see what happens when I breed them in a couple of months.

Thank you again
God bless you all


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Just catching this thread. I'm sorry. This kinda thing is so hard. Hoping for good news from your doe.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I am so sorry. I think we posted at the same time.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so very sorry. :hug: You did all you could. It is always so hard to lose them...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Aaawwwww I'm sorry.......that's too bad :grouphug:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 
It would be wise to wait until your other does are a year old and at least 50#


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her. Do not breed earlier than a year old. Closer to a year and a half is better.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

So sorry this ended like this. I know you tried hard!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so heart broke for you and so very sorry you has this out come  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It is definitely hard when you buy something with no knowledge of bred or not. Too bad it happened. Your others should be ok when you do breed them later. You'll know what size buck they are bred to then and can monitor their feed.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry you had to go through all this and lost your doe. (((((((( hugs)))))))))


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your doe and the baby. It is never easy when we have to put down our beloved goats. many prayers, :hug:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm so incredibly sorry my doe died just recently and it is the hardest thing ever. My sorry for your loss. I think maybe she wasn't full grown yet i only breed my goats once they are at least a year old. Ok so once again im so so so sorry


----------

